
Show HN: ProTABS – A Chrome extension for better tab management - thehandofkwll
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/protabs-tab-management-fo/hagccgdaknhhkbmchgnmeapckfipacfi
======
thehandofkwll
The author here, with a bit of background: As someone who doesn't compulsively
clean up their tabs and likes to keep a lot of research lines open, I was
really dissatisfied with the native Chrome tab management capabilities. None
of the existing extension worked quite how I liked either. So I brainstormed
some ideas and built this out. It worked pretty well for myself and some of my
colleagues, so I spent a lot more time polishing it up for a wider audience.

Plenty of more ideas for improvement in the pipeline, but I think it's pretty
useful already. Let me know what you think! The demo video explains most of
the features pretty well.

Fun bit of trivia as well; the UI is written mainly in elm - which became a
real pleasure to work with once I got the hang of it.

Also apologies for the double post - I posted this earlier but didn't get any
feedback. I probably did something wrong!

